# Gel versus wet lead acid



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everone,

Are gel leisure batteries 'better' or 'worse' than wet lead acid.
Or are they both equal to each other?

Thanks, John


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

More expensive but dont leak if you turn your van upside down. Good for boats.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Gel can be put on there side if you are tight for space


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have 110ah wet sealed but next time around I will buy the 110ah BOSCH wet topuppable :lol: Same as Jezport did from Costco.
A bit over £100 each but 5yr warranty and Costco will NOT quibble


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I have 110ah wet sealed but next time around I will buy the 110ah BOSCH wet topuppable :lol: Same as Jezport did from Costco.
> A bit over £100 each but 5yr warranty and Costco will NOT quibble


They dont quibble, which is lucky, as I finally got the crap company on ebay to change my duff battery so I took it back to Costco for a refund.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd have kept the Bosch and sold the crap ebay replacement


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I'd have kept the Bosch and sold the crap ebay replacement


 The replacement is a 230ah, and I also picked another big battery up from another Facts member so have a nice big battery bank of about 460AH


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Well thanks, guys, for so far not answering the question!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:roll: I thought they had

equal but don't spill??


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Not worth the extra cost IMHO


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Jezport said:


> Not worth the extra cost IMHO


plus 1


----------

